# Pocket Rocket 2 With A Slight Ajustment



## gamekeeper john

heres my new favorite shooter! so i thought i would post it here so you can all enjoy it has much has i am,
its my pocket rocket 2 with a slimmer waist and wider forks, it realy feels great in the hand, its all i will shoot at the moment, the sizes are on the pic below, i garuntee you wont be disapointed if you make one, 
--gamekeeper john


----------



## NoSugarRob

speak for your self man ! ... it wouldn't look like that if I tried to make it


----------



## Jim Williams

It would help if the image was to scale John hah.


----------



## BOWDIDDLEY

How about a side wiew?? measurements


----------



## J-dog77

It looks awesome how many American $ could I buy one for


----------



## Steve32

I Love your designs. I would order from you except I'm a pensioner, and broke. I am also as impatient as a child, and can't wait for stuff to come. from your beloved European Union. may be I should leave some topics alone. 2nd childhood and what not...

Is there any way for you to post pdfs of your catapults? I'd love to make this one but I'm too untalented to be able to draw from your pictures.


----------



## Viper010

Steve32 said:


> I Love your designs. I would order from you except I'm a pensioner, and broke. I am also as impatient as a child, and can't wait for stuff to come. from your beloved European Union. may be I should leave some topics alone. 2nd childhood and what not...
> 
> Is there any way for you to post pdfs of your catapults? I'd love to make this one but I'm too untalented to be able to draw from your pictures.


You have replied to a topic of some five years old and as it so happens Gamekeeper John unfortunately is no longer a member of our dear forum. If you wish to contact him to place an order or to ask about templates, I would advise you try via his facebook page.

Be advised, it's tournament season at the moment in the UK so it could be a while before he replies as he might be away from home to participate in competitions.


----------



## Bob E

This one is one of my favorites. I'm pretty sure I saved the picture to my computer, zoomed out in a photo viewer until the dimensions measured accurately, then traced it right off of the computer screen.


----------

